# any Central/South American fish that swim mid level to top?



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have multiple tanks, and I mostly have Buenos Aires, Columbian, and Neon tetras. All swim in the bottom to middle levels. What would be a schooling fish that would be from the same regions that would use the mid to upper areas of the tank? Not at the very surface like hatchet fish, though. I'd like to add some color to tanks that are mostly filled with silver bodied fish.
Thanks!


----------



## Siggav (Jun 29, 2009)

My penguin tetras swim mostly in the mid to upper water, they're just black and white though. They get fairly big for tetras and are fairly aggressive too, constantly harassing each other if they're not feeling insecure, if they do they'll school very tightly.

Their unusual swimming position makes the school look quite cool and they do stand out nicely in planted tanks too. Very lively fish too, I have 12 in my 40" by 16" footprint tank.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

Zebra danios perhaps. Mine used to hang around the upper third, mostly. Great fish.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

My Coral Red PencilFish hover at mid level


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

My kitty tetras spend all their time in the upper half of the tank. Not at the surface though. To me they are colorful a well.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What the heck's a kitty tetra? lol My brain must be mush tonight ; )

I looked up the coral red pencil fish - I really like the look of those. My reading made it it sound like they are all wild caught, and found only in Peru? I Liked the penguin tetras, too, but I don't know if I want black & white (silver) in this tank. I suppose I should just get over it, I really have enough in the tank now and I don't want to push my stocking levels. If anything, I should add to the Harlequins in the tank - I only have 4 - it's not like it's a biotope, not with all the plants. When I set up my 55 and 40B I'm doing them closer to a biotope - I'll use these nuggets of advice then, and hopefully I'll get activity in all levels of that tank. Any more suggestions to consider are welcome! Thanks for the ones you've posted so far!


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> What the heck's a kitty tetra? lol My brain must be mush tonight ; )


Hyphessobrycon heliacus. The best picture I could find was at http://http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/databank.aspx?id=98 Most of the pictures on Google images made them look silver and they definitely aren't.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hatchet fish. They school and rarely leave the top part of the tank. They are really cool looking and from the amazon.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

+1 to hatchets


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Not at the very surface like hatchet fish, though.
> Thanks!



OP quote. Will probably be an open top tank (the 40B, anyway).

The kitty tetras look interesting - one close-up pic I saw showed a coarse glitter-like look, similar to Diamond tetras. A positive find; while looking up kitty tetras on youtube, I found a vid of dawn tetras. I'm looking for something small and different I can school in a 29 - these looked like they would fit the bill!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have dawn tetras in one of my 29g tanks and they are very nice fish. I would have recommended them, but I thought you wanted more color.

They're active fish without being hyper. They do like to be at the surface, but not the _very_ surface. Just under it. I've never seen them try to jump (but that tank does have a lid so I would't really know). They get along with other fish just fine. Just your basic friendly, happy-go-lucky top dwelling fish! One of the few that like that area of the tank.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, there's another fish I just remembered likes to stay around the top and is quite colorful: Guppies! Having a handful of colorful males in a tank is actually quite nice.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, until I started researching it tonight, I didn't realize how hard it was to find upper-dwelling tank mates for my tetras! (trying to keep the tank all central/south American) The Dawn tetras looks in pics (correct me if I'm wrong) like they have just a hint of golden color to them. The more I've thought about it, I've realized I don't want a bright punch of color in the 125 - the tank that this post was originally for - but subtle color. That's why I never considered neons, even though I have 12 in another tank that could have been moved to the 125. At first I bought Blue tetras for the 125 (the first batch are still in QT), but now I've decided they may be too rambunctious for the 125's other inhabitants. I'm going to go for a large school of the Blues in a 55 instead. I may get Dawn tetras for a 29, do you think they would be comfortable in a tank that small, or do they need to stretch out a bit more? 

Even if I go with closed-topped tanks, Hatchets are too shy & skittish for the other fish I keep, namely the Buenos Aires and the Columbians - they are like New York City cab drivers careening around the tanks - lol. I grew up in Connecticut, not far from NYC, and I used to love the cab rides for the excitement : ) Must be why I like these fish...

DUH! Sorry, I don't know how I missed seeing you have your Dawn tetras in a 29...


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh God, I hate guppies! Thanks anyhow ; )


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, I had to toss out the guppy idea. You never know! LOL!

I think the dawn tetras should be fine, but looking at them on the internet more closely, I'm finding about 3 different fish all with the common name of dawn tetras. So I think we need to clarify exactly which fish we're both talking about by using scientific names. Unfortunately, I'm not positive which one I have and will need to double check mine when the lights are back on in the morning.

What I can tell you is the fish I have would be perfect for what you described (gentle colors). As far as being in a 29g, that's what mine are in now and they're doing quite well. Been in there for a couple of years, maybe three by now.

I have so many fish that I don't want to mix up which ones I have and tell you the wrong ones so let me double check the ones I have with what I'm seeing on the internet so I can get a more specific name for you.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Just confirmed that one fish I had long ago with the common name Dawn Tetra is _Aphyocharax nattereri_ aka _Aphyocharax paraguayensis_. This is what it looks like: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/aphyocharax-paraguayensis/

I do not recommend this fish due to its aggression level. It is not the fish I have now.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh God, I hate guppies! Thanks anyhow ; )


Why? I use to think yuk guppies. Then decided I wanted a little cute fish for my daughter. Now I love my guppies and think they are very under rated. I keep many different kinds of fish from sa cichlids, catfish, and bichir. My guppies are one of my favorite fish to watch. 

I had emperor tetras and they were always at the top part of the tank. They were my favorite tetra of all time. They use to nip at my hand when I did WC. They were so pretty too. Very cool fish.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Complexity, that link brought me to a fish that is different than the "Dawn" tetras I was looking at on youtube, I think. Frankly, I just got up and my eyes aren't focusing well enough to tell - lol. No coffee or energy drink and I'm worthless.

Snowflake, I once made the mistake (for me) of getting a few male guppies for my 40B. That tank was from back when I did the Noah's Ark set-ups, two of this, two of that, etc. Almost instantly I regretted it. In the 10g tanks at the stores they looked pretty and I loved the flowing tails. At home I hated the constant herky-jerky swimming pattern, the constant harassment of the other fish, visually and behaviorally they just didn't fit in. I think for me they'd have to be in a species only tank, not a community tank. 

Now my lfs carries emperor tetras, and I really, really like the look of those - I've been trying to figure out if I can set a tank up with them in it. You and Jason may have been the best enablers so far ; )


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

DWhunter, that's why I was saying there's more than one dawn tetra. I realized, after recommending dawn tetras, that we may have been talking about different fish so I wanted to clarify that I was not talking about those fish.

My tank lights come on in about 45 minutes. Did you still want me to try to identify which tetras I have that I do recommend or have you settled on the emperor tetras?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Complexity, please do try & id the fish - I think what I saw online that caught my eye might be the same fish you have - that's what I meant when I said the link was to a different fish. Haha - I shouldn't try to converse before caffeine : ) 

I have more than one tank to set up in the upcoming months, so I'm open to all suggestions - this is a great way to find out about first-hand experiences with species of fish, and I am sooo partial to tetras...


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

What's the link to the video? Maybe I can at least determine if the fish in the video are the same fish that I have.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

My school of 33 black skirts are everywhere but mainly mid-upperish I enjoy watching them .. u just might have issues when they form their pecking order and you should have a decent amount so they only pick on themselves like 6 or so


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvIaxXUeaF0

Ok, I admit this is a crappy vid for trying to id anything! lol The fish looked a bit golden to me, now I see everything does, including the substrate ; ) I love the way these fish are schooling, though. From what little I can see, these fish seem to have a body shape and size similar to Blue tetras, and they look to have a darker lateral line, no caudal spots.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay, I saw that one earlier. He has the name of the fish on his video. They're _Hyphessobrycon Eos_. Those are not the fish I have. I finally identified what I have. They're _Brevibora dorsiocellata_ aka Eyespot Rasbora. No wonder I could never identify them when looking at tetras. They're rasboras! And that also explains their behavior. Active, but not rude or disturbing. And very peaceful.

The article below says there is some variance in color with some having a reddish sheen in the caudal fins which may be wild caught. Some of mine have this red coloring. I don't know if mine are wild caught or not.

Anyway, not sure if you'll like it, but it's a peaceful fish that prefers the upper half of the tank that has subtle coloring. :smile:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/eyespot-rasbora/


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

No wonder I could never identify them when looking at tetras. They're rasboras!
haha - I don't know why, but that made me laugh out loud! : )


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

If you like Terra's go with the emperor tetras. For a tetra they have personality I miss mine and can't seem to find them any where now. They are the best . Only thing was they don do well in discus temps. They like cooler water.

I understand the guppies being annoying. They are little spaz fish and that's the fun thing for me.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Look at this face what's not to love . 
This is one of my males.








They are fun to photograph.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Do they school at all, or do they swim separately, each doing it's own thing? My lfs carries them all the time. I've been intrigued by their subtle coloring and different look (nice pics, too, more are always appreciated!)


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

The females tend to stay together. The males will show off to each other and attracted the females. They are always together for the most part. They don't school like neons or danios unless scared. In a planted tank they will be together doing their own thing. They are fun to watch interact together.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks - I'm definitely going to try Emperors when I set up a new tank. Whether it's the 40B or a one of the 55s, I don't know yet.

I love it when the males spar, I just posted pics of my Harlequins doing that in the general forum, two males in particular spar every day. The female they show off for couldn't care less - lol. Many times they spar when she's not around, I think they do it for their own enjoyment. Fish behavior can be so entertaining...


----------



## matt13 (Jul 17, 2012)

Some Rams would probably look great and stay in the region of the tank that you described. I keep some in my tank with tons of tetras without any problems and they add some great color to the tank (especially the gold rams).


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

matt13 said:


> Some Rams would probably look great and stay in the region of the tank that you described. I keep some in my tank with tons of tetras without any problems and they add some great color to the tank (especially the gold rams).


I have kept a few types of rams and dwarf cichlids they are always bottom to middle swimming fish. So I have to disagree. Maybe in a small tank they to to the top more. But in my 80gal they stay close to the bottom.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I've had rams & kribs before - always on the bottom. I haven't had good luck with rams anyhow, they are too sensitive for me. Kribs on the other hand have been as hardy as possible, but still they are bottom dwellers...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's one that I think seldom gets much praise and what a shame that is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1YG4_5FYuI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHz4hFH-kq4&feature=related

I had some along time ago in a 70 and they were a lot of fun.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a festivum aka flag cichlid. They are like angle fish. They can be mean. Mine is 6" now and about 3 years old. They do better in groups like angle fish. But are fine alone. They are really beautiful fish and fun. But they are plant eatters BIG TIME! Mine loves to eat plants she will destroy duckweed. 

They are great fish but they get big and naughty. I keep mine with a 8" severum and a 8" Uaru. It's my plant eatting tank.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I have lemon tetras in my Amazon tank and they are very midwater fish. They are also fat from eating too much. I don't see them too often in the hobby at least IME. Maybe those?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Snowflake311 said:


> ....They are really beautiful fish and fun. But they are plant eatters BIG TIME! Mine loves to eat plants she will destroy duckweed....



I wasn't keeping plants other than hornwort back then. I remember them picking at algae on the rocks and glass.

What sp. of plants have they eaten for you? Will after Swords & Vals? Do you offer spinach ever as a substitute for your aquarium plants?


----------

